# Bloquear el sonido a un celular ?



## Gerson strauss (Ago 19, 2019)

Hola. Me gustaría saber que tipo de material me puede servir para evitar que el sonido entre en un determinado lugar. Que en dicho lugar no se escuche lo que pasa afuera. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2019)

Un solo material *NO *alcanza, necesitas varios para lograr un aislamiento efectivo.

Lana de vidrio + Guata o alfombra + algunos con formas que "Rompan" la señal de propagación del sonido los maples de huevos son efectivos y de muy bajo costo.
Esto a nivel "Artesanal", a nivel profesional existen paneles de absorción


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ago 19, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un solo material *NO *alcanza, necesitas varios para lograr un aislamiento efectivo.
> 
> Lana de vidrio + Guata o alfombra + algunos con formas que "Rompan" la señal de propagación del sonido los maples de huevos son efectivos y de muy bajo costo.
> Esto a nivel "Artesanal", a nivel profesional existen paneles de absorción



Gracias Fogonazo voy a probar.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 19, 2019)

Hola, lo que requieres depende de la intensidad sonora (dB) exterior y el valor sonoro interior que quieres alcanzar.
Porque no es lo mismo tener una casilla al lado de un aeropuerto o estar en el medio del campo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2019)

También se debe hacer un análisis sobre "como" y "por donde" se transmite el sonido.
Por ejemplo si hablamos de una edificación, el sonido se transmite en forma directa a través del aire y también a través de la mampostería y ni te cuento como le gusta desplazarse a través de las vigas.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ago 19, 2019)

Seré mas explicito. Mi celular se ha convertido en un troyano y  escucha todo lo que digo y luego lo transforma en anuncios publicitarios ...además seguramente esos audios deben ser escuchados por otras personas. No es que tenga una vida que ocultar; solo que me hace sentir muy incomodo y paranoico. 

Tengo una tía que padece de cáncer de seno y perdió su cabello por la quimioterapia; en cierta ocasión hablo de comprarse una peluca y yo estaba a su lado con mi celular ... a los 2 días después de la conversación, me salían anuncios de pelucas en todos los sitios que visitaba. Yo nunca hice esa búsqueda, por lo que relacione todo con la conversación anterior. 

Me pareció de muy mal gusto que se haga esto con los usuarios ... es un abuso de confianza. Y además el cáncer de mi tia es algo que causa mucha angustia y dolor en mi familia... como para que te la recuerden con anuncios de pelucas.

Por eso quiero algo en lo que pueda meter el celular y aislé el micrófono y deje de escuchar mis conversaciones familiares. 

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2019)

No creo que puedas meter nada dentro del celular, solo por cuestión de espacio.
Intenta colocar un *pañuelo *doblado sobre la zona del micrófono cuando no lo estés necesitando


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ago 19, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No creo que puedas meter nada dentro del celular, solo por cuestión de espacio.
> Intenta colocar un *pañuelo *doblado sobre la zona del micrófono cuando no lo estés necesitando


No sirve. Probé incluso metiéndolo debajo del colchón y sigue escuchando. Me estaba viendo una película de Indiana Jones ... al rato entro a YT y me salen 3 videos relacionados con esa película exactamente ... y anuncios de NETFLIX.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2019)

Estas tratando de resolver el problema de la forma equivocada: Tenes que reiniciar a fabrica el telefono para quitar los troyanos y toda la porqueria que tenga, o bien limpiar todo el telefono y reinstalar Android.
Si no lo sabes hacer o no te animás, llevalo a un centro de reparacion de celulares...esa es una tarea normal para ellos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 19, 2019)

Como te dice Eduardo (@Dr. Zoidberg ), hagas lo que hagas vas a convivir con ese problema hasta que te deshagas de raiz del troyano.
Haz lo que te dice el Doc, o si no quieres nada de eso, apaga el celular, otra no te queda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2019)

Prueba volver el celular al modo de fábrica . . .  cambia el celular . . .

Eso lo hace Google , elimina la búsqueda por voz de esa página.

P.D.: Un conocido me había pedido algo similar . . .   para que ? . . . para poner en la puerta del departamento y en el tramo de pared que da al palier . . .  vecinos ruidosos ? . . . no , mi novia grita


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ago 19, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estas tratando de resolver el problema de la forma equivocada: Tenes que reiniciar a fabrica el telefono para quitar los troyanos y toda la porqueria que tenga, o bien limpiar todo el telefono y reinstalar Android.
> Si no lo sabes hacer o no te animás, llevalo a un centro de reparacion de celulares...esa es una tarea normal para ellos.


 El problema es el propio teléfono (esta hecho para espiar). 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Prueba volver el celular al modo de fábrica . . .  cambia el celular . . .
> 
> Eso lo hace Google , elimina la búsqueda por voz de esa página.
> 
> P.D.: Un conocido me había pedido algo similar . . .   para que ? . . . para poner en la puerta del departamento y en el tramo de pared que da al palier . . .  vecinos ruidosos ? . . . no , mi novia grita



Ya lo hice y no sirve.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Como te dice Eduardo (@Dr. Zoidberg ), hagas lo que hagas vas a convivir con ese problema hasta que te deshagas de raiz del troyano.
> Haz lo que te dice el Doc, o si no quieres nada de eso, apaga el celular, otra no te queda.


 
Si lo apago en ciertos momentos, pero es muy incomodo ... además que te pierdes de alguna llamada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2019)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> El problema es el propio teléfono (esta hecho para espiar).



No te entiendo...nada...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 19, 2019)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> El problema es el propio teléfono (esta hecho para espiar).


Realmente creo que estás paranoico.
Entiendo que estar conectados todos a una red de una u otra forma nos espían. Pero si fuese así. En mi negocio el celular está sobre el mostrador. Y los clientes que entran cómo te imaginarás, se habla de todo tipo de temas. Si fuese tan así cómo lo describes, yo recibiría ofertas de tanques de guerra, asado, ropa para bebés, etc...
Prueba con otro equipo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2019)

Pon un interruptor en el micrófono
Google, Amazon etc sin duda espían pero me parece que no tanto.
Seguramente haya una explicación más lógica, o no, quien sabe.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 20, 2019)

Realmente si, los telefonos te espian pero no seria por el micrófono, esta manera seria muy ineficiente. La manera que lo hacen es con los permisos que le has dado a las aplicaciones, lo que navegas en internet y demas aparatos con los que interactúas vos y los que te rodean, entonces con todos esos datos un algoritmo de inteligencia artificial predice lo que necesitas y es tenebrosamente acertados

The Great Hack | Netflix Official Site


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2019)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> El problema es el propio teléfono (esta hecho para espiar). . . . .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2019)

Eso mayormente es Google , más si tenés habilitada la búsqueda por voz !

La Biarru usa a veces ésta PC con Facebook cuando su celular se le atonta con el mismo Facebook.

A ella luego le llegan *a su celular *las publicidades de lo que yo estuve buscando *en mi PC*.


----------



## Agustinw (Ago 20, 2019)

Reinicia de fabrica el telefono, si no esta rooteado los virus se borran. Yo no creo que alguien esté escuchando tus conversaciones jaja no creo que tengan tantos empleados


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 20, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> La manera que lo hacen es con los permisos que le has dado a las aplicaciones


Si después de reiniciar a fabrica se vuelven a instalar aplicaciones varias, seguimos tenienfo el mismo problema.
¿Para qué narices necesita un afinador de guitarra acceder a la carpeta de imágenes, las navegaciones en google o tus conversaciones de "wuarsal"? 
Y la mayoría de las aplicaciones te piden permiso para eso o directamente acceden sin pedir permiso. 
Y facebook cada vez es mas traicionero y pesado, hace varios días tuve que cerrarlo por trolearme con avisos que ni debían ser para mí.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ago 20, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Realmente creo que estás paranoico.
> Entiendo que estar conectados todos a una red de una u otra forma nos espían. Pero si fuese así. En mi negocio el celular está sobre el mostrador. Y los clientes que entran cómo te imaginarás, se habla de todo tipo de temas. Si fuese tan así cómo lo describes, yo recibiría ofertas de tanques de guerra, asado, ropa para bebés, etc...
> Prueba con otro equipo.



Tengo comprobado de que si espían ... incluso lo hacen en la PC. Cuando escucho música (uso Winamp) luego me aparecen recomendaciones en YT de lo que escuche. Me gusta mucho la música de los 80's y 90's (en inglés) y eso es lo que me quieren hacer "ver" en internet. Incluso los videos que me recomiendan, son series delo s 80's y 90's ... me persiguen por todo YT y yo no hago esas búsquedas.



Agustinw dijo:


> Reinicia de fabrica el telefono, si no esta rooteado los virus se borran. Yo no creo que alguien esté escuchando tus conversaciones jaja no creo que tengan tantos empleados



No te imaginas todo lo que las empresas de internet saben de nosotros.

Saben...

-Que lugares frecuentas.
-Leen los e-mails
-Los programas que usas y los archivos que creas.
-Tu número telefónico y el de tus contactos.
-Si ves nopor.
-Si roncas.
-Si tienes relaciones sexuales ... o no. 
-Que enfermedades tienes.
-Si eres homosexual.
-Tu condición económica.
-Guardan tus chats.
-Tus comentarios en internet.
-Tu dirección... y como es tu casa.

 ...y mucho más.


----------



## Agustinw (Ago 20, 2019)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> presas de internet saben de nosotros.
> 
> Saben...
> 
> ...



Depende de que entendamos por "saber", no va a existir ninguna persona en esas compañías con acceso a todos esos datos míos, esa información va a formar parte del big data para luego aplicar todo tipo de analisis de ese big data y no solamente sobre mis datos. Nadie me está vigilando ni investigando y ninguna persona se pone a revisar mis datos para saber quien soy.


----------



## jorger (Ago 21, 2019)

El hecho de que aparezcan ciertos anuncios sospechosos después de tener una conversación "interesante" con otra persona (cara a cara) es algo que me ha pasado también en varias ocasiones. Y sí, la recopilación de datos lo hacen desde el micrófono del teléfono. Pero no constantemente ni mucho menos hasta donde yo sé.
La ubicación la sabe google aunque tengas el GPS desactivado, os cuento una pequeña anécdota y después voy al grano: Hace un par de años y medio estuve de prácticas en un SAT de Samsung. A las pocas semanas en un momento dado me saltó una notificación de Maps diciendo que agregara fotos al lugar de trabajo. Mi cara se la pueden imaginar ya que la ubicación siempre la he tenido totalmente desactivada, ni GPS, ni modo bajo consumo de batería. Nada de nada.

Lo que hay que hacer para ambos casos es:
Denegar permisos de ubicación y micrófono (incluso de cámara, en alguna viene activado) de toda la morralla instalada de Google. Y eso incluye: Gmail, Drive, Play services (ésta es la peor de todas), Play store, Play music y similares, Asistente de google, Maps, Youtube. De facebook hacemos lo mismo, si la usamos. Y si no, la inhabilitamos directamente.
Y no contentos con eso vamos a revisar todos los permisos de las apps que hemos instalado nosotros mismos. Si seguimos sin que darnos conformes, borramos datos y desactivamos aquellas apps de google que no nos interesan.
Y como guinda del pastel, usar algún navegador que bloquee rastreadores, scripts y anuncios. Usar navegación privada.
Consejo: instalar sólo aplicaciones útiles y de cierto renombre, no cualquier bobada (muy común ésto último).
Un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 21, 2019)

jorger dijo:


> estuve de prácticas en un SAT de Samsung. A las pocas semanas en un momento dado me saltó una notificación de Maps diciendo que agregara fotos al lugar de trabajo.


Tampoco yo tengo la ubicación activada y cada dos por tres me sale algo relacionado con mi ciudad y en algunas páginas ( las de organismos oficiales son las peor protegidas) me sale una ventanita con la invitacion de una señorita que vive a 10 metros de mí.

Samsung je.. un amigo le decía a un conocido
"yo no me fío nada de tu lcd Samsung"
y el conocido le decía.."si está muy bien, se enciende y me saluda cuando entro en casa"  
_- amigo_ "entonces te está vigilando todo el día, a tí y a tu mujer, viendo lo que haces y enviándolo a la red"
-_ conocido_ "que va, ¿cómo va a hacer eso si está apagado?"
-_amigo _"si el tv está apagado y al entrar en casa se enciende y te saluda por tu nombre y hasta te selecciona tu canal preferido....  
ese aparato está siempre grabando, tiene reconocimiento facial y puede estar enviando imágenes de tu mujer paseando por la casa en ropa interior"  

Ya antes de comercializarse los televisores lcd con conexión a la red, Sony y supongo que alguna marca mas, tenía un sistema de información de programación que guardaba datos de preferencias y te mostraba ventanas de aviso,. La mayoría lo desactivaba.

El colmo de la paranoia inducida me llegó incluso antes del internet. Recien terminados los estudios ( EGB, soy mayor  ) de las mejores notas que llegué a sacar fueron de Inglés, pues se hartaron en esa época de buzonearme propaganda de academias de Inglés. 
Sigo pensando que los comerciales se paseaban por los colegios e institutos para revisar las notas de los alumnos..  Troyanos vintage??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Tampoco yo tengo la ubicación activada y cada dos por tres me sale algo relacionado con mi ciudad


No tendras activado el GPS pero seguramente siempre tenes activada la red WiFi y Google tiene mapeadas millones de redes WiFi de todo el mundo, por eso.. solo escaneando las redes activas puede saber la zona donde estas y asi recomendarte cosas


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 21, 2019)

No había visto el hilo, me sorprendió el desenlace...

Estoy seguro de que el amigo que consulta debe tener desde Pokemon Go hasta el "mira quien revisa tu perfil" instalados, pasando por el Fornaisss, Free fire, y Whatsapp premium y el doradito.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ago 27, 2019)

el_patriarca dijo:


> No había visto el hilo, me sorprendió el desenlace...
> 
> Estoy seguro de que el amigo que consulta debe tener desde Pokemon Go hasta el "mira quien revisa tu perfil" instalados, pasando por el Fornaisss, Free fire, y Whatsapp premium y el doradito.



Pues te equivocas; no tengo nada de eso. Odio a Whatsapp. Lo único raro que tengo es un programa para simular flatulencias. 
El problema es que mi celular esta hecho a la medida para espiar. Solución: cambiar de celular.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2019)

Hola a todos , jo personalmente no creo que ese tema sea una paranoia y si la dura realidad.
Aclaro eso porque ese mismo tema ya fue discutido en un programa de TV con las mismas caracteristicas descritas aca (mismo modus operandis).
Y para major coincidencia por eses dias atraz estaba jo platicando con un colega de servicio donde el me dice que buscabas por un apartamento para conprar , en lo mismo dia su Celular paso a receber varias propostas de vendas de apartamentos por enpresas especializadas en construción y vendas .
?Pura coincidencia , o alguien estabas realmente espionando lo que era platicado?.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2019)

Pues mira el programa de las flatulencias es. Un amigo instaló uno de estos programas absurdos y se le llenó de porquerías el teléfono al instante.

Precisamente las aplicaciones tontas suelen ser la fuente de malware principal. Watsapp y el resto no es que sean santos, pero si que son compañías serias que meten poco malware o al menos intentan disimular.

Me sorprende tanta precaución con ciertas cosas serias y tan poca con otras.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 28, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Me sorprende tanta precaución con ciertas cosas serias y tan poca con otras.


Eso mismo me pasa cuando conocidos que nunca dan su teléfono, ni facilitan ningún otro dato por internet, no contestan si no conocen el número, etc.. al hacerse la cuenta da facebook son tan ilusos que facilitan su nombre y apellidos, su ubicación, su edad, su puesto de trabajo en la empresa "tal" y no contentos con eso van etiquetando a familiares y amigos 
Y a veces incluso, escriben una pequeña biografía de su vida.  
En fin, carne de cañón para los troll, timadores, espías y demás oscuros moradores de la web.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2019)

...y ponen a quien votan y mil cosas más.
Yo a todo eso en mi perfil de FB contesté "no es de tu interés".


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ago 28, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues mira el programa de las flatulencias es. Un amigo instaló uno de estos programas absurdos y se le llenó de porquerías el teléfono al instante.
> 
> Precisamente las aplicaciones tontas suelen ser la fuente de malware principal. Watsapp y el resto no es que sean santos, pero si que son compañías serias que meten poco malware o al menos intentan disimular.
> 
> Me sorprende tanta precaución con ciertas cosas serias y tan poca con otras.



Ya no tengo ese programa. Lo que no tiene sentido es que un programa cualquiera instale algo para favorecer a las grandes empresas de Internet. Y si es así, es porque reciben algo a cambio de los grandes ... se entiende?.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2019)

Se entiende todo. Pero una cosa es la realidad y otra lo que a mi me parezca.
Casualmente un amigo instaló un programa de flatulencias y empezaron sus problemas y no pocos, tuvo que reiniciar a valores de fábica porque no había manera.
Que sea ese tu problema o no pues no lo sabemos. Solo te comento un caso cercano ...¿se entiende?

Si crees que las grandes compañías nos espían y todo eso, que seguro que será así, me temo que tendrás que dejar de usar muchos de los equipos tecnológicos actuales.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 28, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Si crees que las grandes compañías nos espían y todo eso, que seguro que será así, me temo que tendrás que dejar de usar muchos de los equipos tecnológicos actuales.


Frigoríficos con acceso a internet, robots (procesadores) de cocina y panificadoras con acceso a internet, lavadoras, tostadoras, robots aspiradora con gps cámara y acceso a internet y un sinfín de electrodomésticos "trabajan" (en teoría supuestamente  ) para esas grandes compañías que (supuestamente  ) nos espían.
Como díria mi sobrina.. "es lo que hay" 
Que no estamos de acuerdo con ello... pues no queda otra que aguantar o convertirse en un eremita (o como se diga) y vivir muy lejos de la civilización en una cueva, por aquello del aislamiento contra cobertura, volver a los años en que se vivía sin ataduras y relajarnos al sol recolectando nuestras hortalizas de nuestro huerto autosuficiente sin contaminantes químicos ni radiados.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2019)

Pues si, entonces o vamos a un chatarrero a comprar frigoríficos o nos conformamos.
Yo d emomento compro todo lo mas tonto que puedo, ni smart TV ni smart nada. Ya llegará el momento en el que no haya opción.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 28, 2019)

El problema (o la suerte) es que los que nos dedicamos a esto, tarde o temprano nos juntamos con alguno de esos aparatos sin comprarlos ni beberlos  
Siempre hay alguien que te lo cede porque ya no le interesa repararlo o se ha comprado el mas nuevo de la tienda. 
Ahora mismo tengo dos lcd 42" donados y uno de ellos tiene conexión wifi...... y trerminaré reparándole (leds) para conectarme y ver lo del pc en pantalla grande


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 28, 2019)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> El problema es que mi celular esta hecho a la medida para espiar



Que quieres decir con ésto.
Creo que ya habias dicho algo parecido antes, a que te refieres exactamente?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ago 29, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Que quieres decir con ésto.
> Creo que ya habias dicho algo parecido antes, a que te refieres exactamente?


Prefiero no explicarlo, porque luego me cuelgan de las cejas.

Mi preocupación mas grande es que logre crear 3 circuitos comerciales, que al dia de hoy se venden muy bien. Y todos los diseños están en mi PC, desde la cual saben que música escucho y posiblemente muchas otras cosas mas. Si los firmware de esos circuitos son robados y publicados en Internet, pues adiós ingresos.

Estoy en el proceso de tener otra PC y no conectarla nunca a internet y trabajar en ella solamente.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 29, 2019)

Esa ha sido un idea que he comentado varias veces con un amigo.
Hay que tener dos o mas ordenadores:
Uno para trabajar y sin conexion a internet ni wifi para evitar accidentes por virus y actualizaciones en programas obsoletos* ni distracciones.
Otro para poder enviar, recibir o hacer búsquedas en la red, sólo temas relacionados con el trabajo.
Un tercero para nuestro ocio y desparrame virtual al que no hay que tenerle cariño. 

*Como ejemplo programas de ajuste de emisoras o walkies que funcionan en MS2 y o en windows obsoletos  como el W5, W8 o anteriores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Uno para trabajar y sin conexion a internet ni wifi para evitar accidentes por virus y actualizaciones en programas obsoletos* ni distracciones.
> Otro para poder enviar, recibir o hacer búsquedas en la red, sólo temas relacionados con el trabajo.
> Un tercero para nuestro ocio y desparrame virtual al que no hay que tenerle cariño.


Claro...pero una cosa es decirlo y otra muy diferente es hacerlo..y bien.
Las computadoras "críticas" deben tener desactivado o bloqueado el acceso a almacenamiento removible, tipo pendrives, HDD, etc. Deben tener clave en el BIOS y en el sistema operativo. El que usa esa máquina no debe tener privilegios de Administrador sino de usuario "normal". La pantalla no debe ser visible desde el entorno, el que usa la computadora no puede ingresar con celulares ni cámaras de fotos, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc.

Digo...si nos vamos a perseguir con esto mejor hacerlo de la manera mas paranoica posible.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 29, 2019)

Sí, si no nos defendemos con la informática todo eso se lo encargamos a un profesional y luego, una vez nos ha puesto al día, se le hace justicia


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 7, 2019)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Prefiero no explicarlo, porque luego me cuelgan de las cejas.
> 
> Mi preocupación mas grande es que logre crear 3 circuitos comerciales, que al dia de hoy se venden muy bien. Y todos los diseños están en mi PC, desde la cual saben que música escucho y posiblemente muchas otras cosas mas. Si los firmware de esos circuitos son robados y publicados en Internet, pues adiós ingresos.
> 
> Estoy en el proceso de tener otra PC y no conectarla nunca a internet y trabajar en ella solamente.



No entiendo porque no explicas lo que te preguntr, y no se que tiene que ver la PC con el microfono del celular!!!!

Sin animo de ofender, pero ya deberias ver a un profesional.... de la salud...


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 8, 2019)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Pues te equivocas; no tengo nada de eso. Odio a Whatsapp. Lo único raro que tengo es un programa para simular flatulencias.
> El problema es que mi celular esta hecho a la medida para espiar. Solución: cambiar de celular.


De que marca es tu celular?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2019)

*Spy *marca registrada 

https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-medi...ogressive,q_80,w_800/xobwcprijyubx2fsktin.gif


----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 10, 2019)

SKYFALL dijo:


> De que marca es tu celular?


No puedo decirlo, porque luego la empresa toma represalias contra mi.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> No puedo decirlo, porque luego la empresa toma represalias contra mi.



Entonces no nos gastaremos mas en ayudarte, ya que cada vez menos datos das.

Si es tan importante la confidencialidad, entonces toma lo que te hemos dicho y usalo como es debido, pero mas que eso, me parece que ya no podemos ayudar


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 10, 2019)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> No puedo decirlo, porque luego la empresa toma represalias contra mi.


Ni que fueras accionista mayoritario de esa empresa


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 10, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Spy *marca registrada
> 
> https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-medi...ogressive,q_80,w_800/xobwcprijyubx2fsktin.gif


!Creo que nin "Steven Segal" o "Chuck Norris" terian habilidad para lograr tal feito!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 11, 2019)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Ni que fueras accionista mayoritario de esa empresa


Si fuera accionista mayoritario, cambiaria muchas cosas de esa empresa... y tendría poder sobre ella.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2020)

Google sí escucha todo lo que dices y así puedes desactivarlo
					

Cada que haces una consulta, cada que activas los comandos de voz de Google Assistant, todo va a tu historial, con todo y grabaciones de audio.




					www.fayerwayer.com


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 8, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Google sí escucha todo lo que dices y así puedes desactivarlo
> 
> 
> Cada que haces una consulta, cada que activas los comandos de voz de Google Assistant, todo va a tu historial, con todo y grabaciones de audio.
> ...



Probé todo eso y sigue escuchando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2020)

Claro . . .  el 99,999999 % de la gente no se pregunta cómo, de que forma "sobreviven" las empresas que brindan servicios "gratuitos"


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 8, 2020)

En un programa de tv, hace unos meses, lo estuvieron comentando. Todos los dispositivos con acceso a internet, con grabación de sonido y video, pueden (y hacen uso de ese poder) escuchar y visionar "por sí solos" y enviar dichas grabaciones a la nube (u donde sea).
Cada vez que instalamos o actualizamos una aplicación y le damos a aceptar a todo, le estamos dando permiso para realizar dichas grabaciones.
Aún modificando los ajustes se puede dar el caso de que siga pasando, a parte de que hay aplicaciones que no piden aceptación o es imposible modificar la forma de descarga e instalación.

Cuando surgió este tema lo comenté con una sobrina y me contó que un día quiso entrar en la web con el móvil y le salió una ventana que decía algo así como "imposible realizar esta acción por estar en proceso de grabación" mostrando el simbolito de micrófono.   
Se supone que video no la graban, pues hace años que la cámara del pc portátil la tapó con cinta aislante y el móvil lo tiene siempre controlado. Aún así.......... 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro . . .  el 99,999999 % de la gente no se pregunta cómo, de que forma "sobreviven" las empresas que brindan servicios "gratuitos"


Es lo que hay  Como se decía por aquí "nadie da duros a pesetas"
Nos acostumbramos a que nos lo den todo gratis y luego queremos tener el dereho a exigir mas.

Personalmente cuando entro en una página que me pide aceptar las condiciones "visiono" sin aceptar lo que necesito ver y me salgo de esa página, es un manía que no lleva a nada pues el hecho de entrar es como picar en "aceptar".


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 24, 2020)

Este es el esquema del micrófono de mi teléfono y estaba pensando en bloquearlo y dejarlo
solo para multimedia. Pondría la SIM en otro teléfono antiguo que no espía tanto.



Pensaba cortocircuitar el diodo TVS y asi mandar a tierra la salida del micrófono. ¿Que opinan? ¿se dañara?
La verdad no me importa, solo lo quiero para multimedia.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 24, 2020)

Hola, perdón por la opinión.
Pero si estás preocupado por ser espiado.
No sólo el micrófono es una herramienta de espionaje.
También está la cámara, GPS, búsquedas en el navegador, etc.
Con eso saben todo lo que haces, incluso NO es necesario escuchar el entorno en dónde estás.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2020)

En el mismo momento que das tu cuenta de gmail para identificar tu telefono estas sujeto a que google registre y haga lo que le plazca con tu actividad. La unica solucion medianamente viable es crear una cuenta de gmail que no uses oficialmente y la emplees para identificar el telefono.
Cualquier otra cosa y nada es basicamente lo mismo.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 25, 2020)

La camara la tapo con cinta y no necesitaria la cuenta de glegoo ... solo quiero ver videos y usar algunas aplicaciones.


----------

